# Post your best snake pictures here!



## spider (Dec 22, 2003)

I wanna see everyone`s best snake pictures!
I will resize some and post my best pics.


----------



## Bry (Dec 23, 2003)

Some of my best pictures can be found here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18577

Here are some others:


----------



## pategirl (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's mine, my female ghost corn. I was lucky to get this shot, as they don't stay still for long, normally. I love this snake, though....she's totally placid.


----------



## spider (Dec 23, 2003)

Great pic`s ya`ll!!!
Here is one of mine.....


----------



## spider (Dec 23, 2003)

Here is another


----------



## Ravnos (Dec 23, 2003)

Some of my favorite shots. 

Rav


----------



## spider (Dec 23, 2003)

That Rhino shot...IS FREAKING SWEET!!!


----------



## Marcelo (Apr 15, 2006)

Please take a look of some snakes 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=65207

hope you enjoy them


----------



## Nick_schembri (Apr 19, 2006)

This is Cocoa, she's a 5 foot Argentine X Imperator Boa constrictor. Got her last year at 3.5 feet. She shows a few occidentalis characteristics, such as darker colours and alot of checkerboard black pattern ventrally.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Apr 19, 2006)

Her defensiveness is also apparently a characteristic of B. c. occidentalis...but she's as calm as they get when she's outside her enclosure.


----------



## OldHag (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres a GreatBasin Rattler.  Lots of them in the hills by where we live.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 19, 2006)

View attachment 51752

	

		
			
		

		
	
 *cough*


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 21, 2006)

Some color.


----------



## darrelldlc (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is  pics of a few snakes I found recently here around the Phoenix area, 
speckled rattlesnake, banded sand snake and a small Cal king snake.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 21, 2006)

Copperhead anyone?


----------



## Endugu (Apr 22, 2006)

OK IM CHEATER BUT I LOVE MY GECKO


----------



## Brian S (Apr 22, 2006)

Endugu said:
			
		

> OK IM CHEATER BUT I LOVE MY GECKO


That's not a snake;P


----------



## Beardo (Apr 22, 2006)

Heres a few snake shots I've taken in the past....


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 22, 2006)

:drool::drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Very nice pics.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 22, 2006)

DavidBeard,Wad's the name of the black coloured snake in ur 2nd pic...looks fierce....


----------



## Beardo (Apr 22, 2006)

Stardust said:
			
		

> DavidBeard,Wad's the name of the black coloured snake in ur 2nd pic...looks fierce....


That is an adult female Sulawesi Mangrove Snake (_Boiga dendrophilia gemmicincta_) that I used to own....she was _very_ aggressive. Working with her was like working with a 6 foot Amazon Tree Boa on speed lol.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Apr 22, 2006)

*3 1/2' Ball Python*


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Apr 24, 2006)

Awsome pics David...I love the Mangrove...looks like she has pink diamond eyes in that pic. 

I need to get in on this thread with some pics but I can't make up my mind which to post.


----------



## somberloathing (Apr 24, 2006)

amazon tree boas    

	
	
		
		
	


	




 n


----------



## fangsalot (Apr 24, 2006)

my baby girl


----------



## fangsalot (Apr 24, 2006)

and another


----------



## Gigas (Apr 24, 2006)

david do you own that gabonica???


----------



## Beardo (Apr 25, 2006)

No, that picture (and the one of the Sidewinder) was taken at the Louisville Zoo.


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 25, 2006)

Baby chondro.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## softturtle (May 24, 2006)

You people really have some nice snakes. This is my oldest female boa, had her for 9 years now.  I think she has some nice color to her, pinkish orange hues over most of her body.


----------

